# Weight of yr V at 10 weeks old?



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

Just visited vet, vet said he is a bit underweight 12.2lbs at 10 weeks old, Dr. said no need to be worry now cause they are active dog it's normal, but asked me to feed the full amount of the food package directions and add bit more.

My husband said I didn't feed the pup enough :/ said he is always hungry and can see his ribs😔

I walk my pup about 2~3 times a day, 10~20mins each time and some yard play and training sections, am I exercising him too much?!

What is / was yr puppy weight at 10 weeks old and now(full grown)?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I work on if pup is hungry, let it feed, 5 years since I've had a pup and I did have a formula, but that kinda went out the window because my other WHV was there at feeding time too..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

but at over 12lbs at 12 weeks, that seems a decent weight


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If a puppy is hungry, I feed it.
You really can’t go by what the bag recommends, when it comes to puppies. All of my puppies have eaten more than adult dogs. They are growing, and need the extra calories.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

thanks guys. I was worried about over feeding him will make him overweight, now I know I'm over thinking and should feed him more since he is a puppy and need to grow.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

With puppies, the full portion, plus some more goes down at each meal. I want them to eat, as much as they want to.
Finn was small as a puppy. At 10 weeks old, he was under 11lbs. A year later he's just over 50 lbs., and 24" tall at the shoulder. You can still see his ribs, and he is offered three meals a day, with generous portions and cooked chicken added in.
He'll probably top out at 55-58lbs.by this time next year, and you'll still be able to see his ribs. They're not lab's, they're Vizlsas.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Sausage is 9.5 weeks old now, had his 2nd jab and weigh in,,,,,just over 18lb! gulp, I think he's gonna be a big boy if he carries on like this.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

18lbs. at 9.5 weeks!!! Wow!!
He's gonna be a big boy.


----------



## Iorek (Aug 31, 2021)

Just checked our vet records and iorek was 8.2kg at 11.5 weeks so that is 18lb’s And was 10kg at 13.5 weeks so that is 22lb’s. He was very “ribby“ and If he wasn’t a Vizsla would look underweight. He is a wire so is perhaps going to be heavier than a smooth??


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

yes they meant to have a bit heavier bones and more substance than the smooth ones. the standard over here calls it a shade taller and a bit heavier, whatever that really means


----------

